# VB-Skript für daten vom TP277 alle Archive von MMC auf USB kopieren



## zvende (21 Mai 2010)

*Von TP277 alle Archive von MMC auf USB kopieren* 
Hallo 

Habe ein Problem setzte das TP 277 mit wincc 2007 ein 
und möchte die alle Archive dateien per Tastendruck von der MMC-Card auf einen USB STick kopieren 

hoffe mir kann einer was vorschlagen

oder Hilfestellungen bei Skripts geben (habe null Ahnung von Skripts)

Danke im Voraus


----------



## david.ka (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csopen&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------

